# Germany Bundesliga I 21-23 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 18, 2011)

21 Jan 21:30 Hamburg v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.66 3.75 5.00 +53  
22 Jan 16:30 Bayern Munich v Kaiserslautern  1.20 6.50 13.00 +53  
22 Jan 16:30 Borussia Dortmund v VfB Stuttgart  1.57 4.00 5.50 +53  
22 Jan 16:30 Hannover 96 v Schalke  2.90 3.30 2.37 +53  
22 Jan 16:30 Mainz v Wolfsburg  2.30 3.25 3.10 +53  
22 Jan 16:30 SC Freiburg v Nurnberg  2.10 3.30 3.50 +53  
22 Jan 19:30 Cologne v Werder Bremen  2.90 3.30 2.37 +53  
23 Jan 16:30 Borussia M'gladbach v Bayer Leverkusen  3.75 3.60 1.90 +53  
23 Jan 18:30 TSG Hoffenheim v St Pauli  1.57 3.80 6.00


----------



## whsilveryyj (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,i was just browsing online and found this forum is so interesting,i can read so many helpful posts here! I hope i can get to know some nice persons here.Wish you good luck every day!


----------

